5 (Or So) Best Online Resources for Embedded Firmware - ginasilvertree
======
ginasilvertree
[https://www.tacnetsol.com/blogs/news/5-best-online-
resources...](https://www.tacnetsol.com/blogs/news/5-best-online-resources-
for-embedded-firmware-managers-and-engineers?utm_source=hackernews)

